#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Подыскиваем иероглиф

## Балдинг

Добрый день, уважаемые знатоки иероглифов!

Не получится ли вспомнить, имеется ли иероглиф, напоминающий нечто такое:


Где номера графических элементов обозначены согласно инструкции:


Графический элемент 3 наверное может быть и 7.

Если да, то можно показать, как он рисуется в языке, и что обозначает?
Благодарю

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нет, такого нет.

----------

Балдинг (26.08.2022)

----------

